# Eclipse Error Windows 10



## XPenguen (27. Aug 2015)

Hallo,
Habe gestern das Update von Windows 8 auf Windows 10 installiert und seitdem funktioniert die Eclipse-Konsole nicht mehr.
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldeung:





> Show Console View has encountered a problem. An internal error has occurred


.

Hat hier jemand ein ähnliches Problem mit Windows 10 und vielleicht eine Lösung gefunden ?
Wäre eine große Hilfe

Danke


----------



## Sorainthy (14. Sep 2015)

1. Schon als Admin ausgeführt?
2. Backup angelegt und ein frisches Eclipse drübergebügelt?

Edit: Erst jetzt gesehen, dass es von August ist...


----------

